# Can Cyber Swinging Help



## robsomerset (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi
We have been together for 15 years and basically sex is pretty non existant these days. We are both big computer users and watch a programme how a couple put spice back in their life by having sex on webcam with other couples. It seems to have worked well for them as there is no infedelity as they never meet the other couples in person. We are talking about doing this and just wondered if it really would help. We are both talking about it.

Just wondered if there maybe a downside or if anyone else has tried it and it spiced up their love life.

Thank you. Serious answers please.


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

read this 1st, it may be able to give u an idea 

Responsible Nonmonogamy


----------



## robsomerset (Oct 16, 2010)

malmale said:


> read this 1st, it may be able to give u an idea
> 
> Responsible Nonmonogamy


It seems more aimed at swingers who actually meet. I am really talking about a virtual meeting where we will never meet.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

I've never done it, nor would I. My boyfriend and I are too jealous of each other to be willing to share each other, either in person or on camera. 

I would think, though, that it really wouldn't be that much different than doing it in person in terms of the ramifications. It's still another couple seeing you together, it's still involving another couple (or more than one) in your sex life. If you wouldn't do it in person, then it probably wouldn't be a good idea to do it by webcam either.


----------



## bandofgold (Oct 12, 2010)

Only you and your wife know if this is appropriate for you as a couple. I couldn't do it, I couldn't watch my husband have real or virtual sex with someone else. He is my husband and these things should be personal to us. Having said that, lots of people do cyber swing and it works for them, and some even say it has helped to save their relationship. 

My only real advice is before either of you venture down this path, you have a frank discussion about the prons and cons and ask yourself if you think your marriage can withstand the introduction of new people. There are so many variables to consider, falling for anothe man/woman, becoming addicted to cybering, the temptation of having a physical affair with one of the people you meet on line etc. I would be more inclined to suggest looking at other options of rediscovering yourselves together. good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## 76Trombones (Jun 2, 2010)

I think as long as you and your wife have some sort of agreement about it, and do it together, then its just another sexual outlet. I wouldn't do it personally, but a lot of people would. It's quite acceptable and common in these days of the internet, I think.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Pandora's Box. Apt parable to read up on regarding just taking a peek.


----------



## BlazinD (Oct 15, 2010)

I think most couples broadcast sex for the excitement they get from being watched by strangers or just being watched in general...I don't think it is in the same ilk as swinging. Swingers like to be in physical contact. 

What I would recommend is talk about sexual acts being performed or performing them with other people (real or fake) during foreplay/sex it can be a real turn-on and give out one heck of an O. There is a bit of a learning curve in regards as what to say and when to say it...but once you get it right...it's alot of fun while not "being" with other people.


----------



## LaceyRain3 (Oct 13, 2010)

ummmm...I have never tried it and hadn't heard of it before now. The first thing I wonder is - can the other couple record both sides of the event? If so your activities could get posted on those amature porn sites without your knowledge.

Just a thought . . .


----------

